# Crypt Experts: any way to avoid melt in a new setup?



## Analog Kid (Dec 27, 2008)

I will be setting up a new tank using AS/Co2 and will focus primarily on asian plants. Cryptocorynes in particular. How do you guys minimize the damage that invariably accompanies planting crypts? Methods & Techniques? Thanks, Will


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm not a crypt expert, but I have never had a crypt melt on me. I don't think it's a given that it will happen.


----------



## pepperonihead (Nov 25, 2004)

I agree. I just completely redid a tank, took out all the crypts. The crypts sat over night out of the water just kept wet in paper towels. I replanted them all and not one melted and they are all doing great. Don't worry, they will probably be fine.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I wonder if the die off is light related...


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

When crypts get moved and replanted the root system is always damaged, and there is usually loss of some, if not all, of the older leaves. There is almost always plenty of food reserves in the rhizome (stem) so that the plant grows new leaves. Also see sticky #2 about how to revive shipped crypts.


----------

